# Top layer of drywall peeled off, showing cardboard



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Go buy a pint of "spackling" and a three inch plastic putty knife and some sand paper for drywall.

Strike it off hard with the putty knife. When it dries sand it smooth. If you still have a depression, do it again.

That damage is too big for toothpaste.


----------

